

Why Remote Working Will Change Your Life - nicolettad
http://blog.fanchimp.com/why-remote-working-will-change-your-life/

======
ccarnino
I get the point about getting to work with the best people in the world, I
personally think that for the beginning of a company is better to be all in
the same room. Remote working is fine for bigger companies imho.

~~~
nicolettad
Thanks for your opinion!

------
nicolettad
After the release of the book "Remote", by 37signal, I decided to share my
thoughts about Remote Working. I've been working remotely from a lot of time
and this is my experience.

